# General > Motoring >  Ford Radio  code

## PEARLMUDDLER

Hello

I was wondering does anyone in Caithness decode Ford car stereos? I have a Ford Fiesta on which the battery was disconnected and I have no record of the radio code. I have checked online how to get the serial number of the side of the stereo.....but it looks like you have to take most of the dashboard apart. I only wondered could anyone decode the radio without having to remove the stereo......any ideas most welcome.

Thanks

Pearlmuddler

----------


## poppett

Overloch in Wick at the top of the hill coming up from the harbour sorted mine out a few years ago.

----------


## carrepairman

Turn on the unit
Hold down buttons 6 and 1, and then release 6 (keep 1 pressed).
The unit will then cycle through a load of stuff.  The first screen ends with the serial number of the device:
Mxxxxxx

----------

